# Problem mit Mainchar & Twinks



## anxxous (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Blasc läuft hier eigentlich ganz gut aber da gibt es trotzdem ein Problem was mich wurmt. Und zwar habe ich 2 60er, beide in der gleichen Gilde. Im Herold wird aber immer nur einer der beiden angezeigt und beide haben immer die gleiche ID:

http://www.blasc.de/index.php?c=66416

Das wären:

Anxxous - Magier
Anxxoùs - Hexenmeister

Logge ich mich mit meinem Mainchar (Magier) ein schliesse danach WoW, wird dieser im Herold angezeigt. Logge ich mit dem Hexer aus, wird dieser angezeigt und der Magier ist weg.
Ich habs auch schon mit einem manuellen Upload probiert aber das funktioniert auch nicht. Es werden zwar alle Twinks aufgelistet und angezeigt die ich habe aber bei den beiden 60igern gibt es halt das besagte Problem.
Nach einem manuellen Upload steht auch da das Anxxous und Anxxoùs in den herold eingetragen wurden aber wie gesagt wird immer nur einer der beiden angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann ich machen damit das Problem verschwindet?

vibes
anxxous


----------



## B3N (2. Februar 2006)

Im Moment läuft die Verarbeitung aller Daten nicht rund, daher ist es schwer eine exakte Aussage zu machen. Ich muss dich bitten zu warten, bis wir alles wieder zum laufen gebracht haben. Siehe News. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anxxous (2. Februar 2006)

Geht klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anxxous (4. Februar 2006)

Laut News soll die Aktualisierung ja wieder laufen.
Habs grad getestet. Problem besteht weiterhin.


----------



## Torte (8. Februar 2006)

Ah, schön das es das Thema hier schon gibt.
Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem.

Mein Mainchar lautet Torte und mein Twink ist Torté

Erst war nur mein Mainchar in Blasc aufgeführt und nachdem ich auch mit dem Twink online war gibt es nur noch meinen Twink in der Datenbank.

Rückgängig gemacht bekomme ich es auch nicht mehr.
War seit Tagen nicht mit meinem Twink online und trotzdem aktualisiert Blasc nicht meinen Main in die Datenbank

???????????????????????

Mfg, Torte


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2006)

Das scheint ein Problem mit den é ú etc. zu sein. Wir schauen uns das genauer an.


----------



## Torte (8. Februar 2006)

Juhuu, das ist super.

Finde die Datenbank mit den Chars nämlich echt Klasse


----------



## anxxous (8. Februar 2006)

Sauber!


----------



## Torte (9. Februar 2006)

Hab mir das auch nochmal angeschaut.

In der Datenbank wird egtl der Twink Torté angezeigt, aber hat die Ausrüstung vom Mainchar angezeigt.
Die beiden Chars sind also irgendwie inneinander geflossen


----------



## Crowley (9. Februar 2006)

Ich hab das Problem gefunden, und arbeite an einer Lösung. Leider ist das nicht so ganz einfach, also habt bitte noch ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## Crowley (9. Februar 2006)

So, ich habe mal ein paar Änderungen eingebaut, die dafür sorgen sollen, dass die Datenbank zwischen normalen und akzentierten Buchstaben unterscheidet. Bitte probiert mal aus, ob eure Chars jetz richtig auftauchen.


----------



## Rohan (9. Februar 2006)

Oh Gott, wenn das bei nem à oder ò auch ist?

Ich seh jetzt schon Milliarden von Áragóóóórns (mit 50 o bitte) und Gimmlýyyys (nein wie originell) das forum zuspammen:

Zu Hilfe, mein Zwergenjäger taucht nicht auf!!!!!!!


In diesem Sinne... RETTET DIE GIMMLYS - und frohes Schaffen weiterhin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anxxous (10. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe mal ein paar Änderungen eingebaut, die dafür sorgen sollen, dass die Datenbank zwischen normalen und akzentierten Buchstaben unterscheidet. Bitte probiert mal aus, ob eure Chars jetz richtig auftauchen.
> [post="108847"][/post]​



Funzt! Danke.


----------



## Torte (10. Februar 2006)

jup, bei mir auch.
Vielen dank


----------

